
Chip-to-chip quantum teleportation and multi-photon entanglement in silicon - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0727-x
======
bookofjoe
>Our work lays the groundwork for large-scale integrated photonic quantum
technologies for communications and computations.

------
alexfromapex
Talk about a decentralized Internet

